# Vinyl for children's garments that is CPSIA certified?



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone know of any heat transferrable vinyl materials for children's garment decoration that are CPSIA certified by the manufacturer?
Spectra Eco-Film, for example? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

When I went to ISS in Long beach last month I asked Imprintables warehouse if they are CPSIA certified. They said some colors are and some are not. They also said they are in the process of having their materials certified and expected to have updated materials within 2 months. Only thing I could'nt figure out was, how will we know if they're the new or old vinyls? Will they send a certification with each order? It sounded like they were not sure how they were going to handle it yet.


----------



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

Several months ago, I was TOLD by phone by an Imprintables employee that all Spectra Eco-Film except Red was CPSIA certified. When I asked for the docs then and now, I get nothing. No reply, we'll send it when we have it, etc. 

Stahl's says by email "All of our materials except for Eco Film and Fashion Film Red, have passed the CPSIA test." Kind Regards, [email protected]"

But, when I ask for the certification docs or a link to the docs, I get no reply, no link, nothing!

It seems strange that manufacturers of these materials aren't out there with the information we need.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

lgjar said:


> Several months ago, I was TOLD by phone by an Imprintables employee that all Spectra Eco-Film except Red was CPSIA certified. When I asked for the docs then and now, I get nothing. No reply, we'll send it when we have it, etc.
> 
> Stahl's says by email "All of our materials except for Eco Film and Fashion Film Red, have passed the CPSIA test." Kind Regards, [email protected]"
> 
> ...


I suspect since the laws will not take effect until February of 2011, the manufactures are in no great hurry to get proof of certification yet.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Nvr2Old said:


> I suspect since the laws will not take effect until February of 2011, the manufactures are in no great hurry to get proof of certification yet.


Did they put this off for another year? It was originally set for an additional year, which is now.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes they did. The date was pushed back to Feb, 2011. I forget who posted the info but it was posted on here a month or so ago.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

OK I'm tripping. I just went and found it and I was the one who posted it. (Duh?)

Here is the link. It was December 09 when they pushed the date back to Feb. 2011.

Here is the thread it was in, scroll down and you should see it.,

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913-32.html


----------



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

Right, I know. But still...think about if from a customer's viewpoint. Our customers are aware of the issues and want to know if our products are "safe" or "dangerous". Obviously, it doesn't work to say the deadline has been put off for a year! 
So, if the manufacturer's have tested like they say they have, why not give us access to the certificate? Why not advertise that fact for us to use? It's information that customers like to hear.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

lgjar said:


> Right, I know. But still...think about if from a customer's viewpoint. Our customers are aware of the issues and want to know if our products are "safe" or "dangerous". Obviously, it doesn't work to say the deadline has been put off for a year!
> So, if the manufacturer's have tested like they say they have, why not give us access to the certificate? Why not advertise that fact for us to use? It's information that customers like to hear.


I agree, but on the adverse of that, I've never heard of anyone ever getting lead poisoning from the clothes they wear. IMO, they've made a MOUNTAIN out of a molehill when they clumped clothing into the mix. But to get back to point, if they've put it off for another year, I don't know if they are required yet to hold certificates.


----------



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

Again, this is not a thread to discuss any question of whether there is a safety issue with heat applied vinyl or any other portion of the garment or when the deadlines are. We are trying to decide which manufacturer's vinyl to use for children's garments based on current knowledge. Various manufacturer's keep telling us they have certification for their products. My question is does anyone know of a manufacturer of heat applied vinyl who has CPSIA certification (documented, as opposed to word of mouth)?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Again, I agree, this is why I said:

But to get back to point, if they've put it off for another year, I don't know if they are required yet to hold certificates.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

JeridHill said:


> Again, I agree, this is why I said:
> 
> But to get back to point, if they've put it off for another year, I don't know if they are required yet to hold certificates.


I'm sure the certification procedure requires lab testing on each and every color of vinyl that a company produces. This will cost the manufacture quite a bit of money just for the testing alone, then whatever charges for certificates of compliance. Since they have an extended amount of time to reduce current inventories, IMHO we will probably have to wait right up to the wire until all vinyl companies will show certificates of compliance.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Nvr2Old said:


> I'm sure the certification procedure requires lab testing on each and every color of vinyl that a company produces. This will cost the manufacture quite a bit of money just for the testing alone, then whatever charges for certificates of compliance. Since they have an extended amount of time to reduce current inventories, IMHO we will probably have to wait right up to the wire until all vinyl companies will show certificates of compliance.


Sometimes it's impossible to talk about the politics behind different topics. I believe this is the same with this CPSIA problem.

The reality is, it doesn't matter if the vinyls are compliant or not. If you embellish a garment with any type of material whether certified or not, you are required to get testing all over again.

So everyone concerned about whether or not the material used is compliant, needs to understand, that as a "manufacturer", and you sell products for children 13 and under, you are still required to go through the same hoops as the larger companies. This is why it's good for large companies, bad for small and just plain terrible policies.

I'm not trying to start a controversy or my beliefs, yada yada yada, I'm trying to stimulate thought so people are motivated to do something about this instead of settling to comply. If that happens, many businesses will be gone, and those who catered to the children's market, will have to shift their focus.

So after this explanation, you have to ask yourself whether getting all the certificates to "comply" will be worth the time invested. It's my understanding that these certificates are supposed to be supplied with every order. But if the law isn't put into effect yet, you're just pulling teeth. The testing facilities are backed up due to high demand and there not being enough certified testing facilities. Possibly some of these manufacturing companies don't even have the means to get the certificates yet.

I would simply focus on doing the best you can to comply and if you really want certificates from a company that won't supply them yet, find someone who will.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

with all the confusion, now or next year or whenever...is why I will NOT do anything targeted to 12 and under. So far this year I have turned down 3 jobs...I just will focus on OVER 12 for vinyl, rhinestones or transfers..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Now that we have the info behind it, let's please try to focus on the original question posted to keep this on this specific topic. There's already a long thread about the details/pros/cons of the CPSIA stuff 

*My question is does anyone know of a manufacturer of heat applied vinyl who has CPSIA certification (documented, as opposed to word of mouth)?*​
Let me ping Josh Ellsworth who works at Stahls in their vinyl division and see if he can dig up some info for you


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

We are working to get several lines of products that we manufacture compliant with CPSIA certification. Some colors in certain lines are certified however as of this moment there is not a complete line that is certified. We are attempting to come into compliance as soon as possible without spending an enormous amount of money on color by color testing, driving our costs up. I can tell you that this is on the TIP TOP of our priority list. We soon will have some better news to deliver. However as of this moment we cannot provide a completely certified line.

On a side note...we do have several print/cut materials that meet certification.

Also please don't read into this too far...we have very strong reason to believe that several of our lines are in compliance, but technically the deadline isn't here and with the 'rules' changing regularly we are trying to get certified as cost effective as possible.

Please feel free to ask any additional questions.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm excited to update that we now have a few lines of heat applied materials that meet CPSIA compliancy in all colors - actually some that have no lead or phthalates. 

More details forthcoming and certificates, but I promised to let you know as soon as I knew.

Please direct all questions to me at this time until we update everyone on our team and make things official by issuing certificates within the next couple weeks.

Email is [email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

Great news! Looking forward to the specifics. Thank you for this update.


----------



## prnzez2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update! I just emailed the other day and was waiting to hear back. I'm looking forward to the information.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Nvr2Old said:


> When I went to ISS in Long beach last month I asked Imprintables warehouse if they are CPSIA certified. They said some colors are and some are not. They also said they are in the process of having their materials certified and expected to have updated materials within 2 months. Only thing I could'nt figure out was, how will we know if they're the new or old vinyls? Will they send a certification with each order? It sounded like they were not sure how they were going to handle it yet.


At the time, we didn't have the certificate yet. However, we do currently have the certificate on the way to us. All Eco-Film colors have been tested and are compliant. 

Regarding the question of what material you will get, obviously we will sell off our older product first. However, we actually have been working the compliant materials in to the line up for some time now. Red, for instance, changed about 6 months ago. Odds are you have been using compliant material for a while already . Also, keep in mind the laws do not take effect for several months, as referenced in other posts. And of course, they could still be delayed...again!


----------



## prnzez2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome, so if I just bought eco-film in the last few weeks it should be compliant?


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

prnzez2 said:


> Awesome, so if I just bought eco-film in the last few weeks it should be compliant?


I don't want to give you a broad "Yes!!". I'd recommend using it before Feb 2011 rolls around .


----------

